

Found a Book on Amazon? Get it for Free - warrenmar
https://bumpscientistlabs.appspot.com/blog/public-library-extension

======
elaineo
The Mountain View library is actually one of MV's best-kept secrets. They just
got a 3D printer for public use, and are having an open house to demo it next
month. They also host "Maker Days", which are free workshops to learn how to
make stuff. I went to one a few weeks ago and we made talking sock puppets
with soft circuits. It was cool, but I'd guess that the average attendee was
well above retirement age.

